# New boy.......



## Tidyboy79 (Feb 24, 2020)

Evening all,

New boy here, recently purchased a mk1 225 coupe and plan to pick your brains, get involved and hopefully not end up spending my life savings on getting the old girl how I want her.

Based in kent near Canterbury if there's anyone local, let me know!!

Cheers Chris


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Chris, Welcome to the TTF & MK 1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## Tidyboy79 (Feb 24, 2020)

Cheers bud.

I hear you are a friendly bunch so will look forward to getting involved


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

